# Sticky  FAQ: Which External Canister Filter Should I BuY?



## jobber

So you've made the decision to buy a canister filter for your tank - good decision as your fish will love you. What's the next thing that comes into your mind....which brand model and what size canister filter should I buy. Everyone will have their difference in experience with each choice, but the ultimate choice is going to be you because you're the one opening up the wallet 

*Which canister is best?*
It all depends on your brand preference and tank requirements but most importantly, RELIABILITY and USEFUL LIFE. The eheim is self priming while the Rena XP series requires you to fill water by utilizing a funnel. Dependent on which methodology you think is 'better'.

With the Eheim filters, the impeller is situated near the inflow tubing where water is sucked in and pushed through upwards through the media and allowing for longer contact time with the media (Eheim calls this "throughflow performance"; whereas the API/Rena Filstar XP series has the impeller closer to the outflow tubing sucking the water upwards through the media and pushing the water back out into the tank.

*API/Rena Filstar XP Water flow diagram*








*Eheim Water flow diagram*








Ask yourself the following questions: 

Do you want more flow in your tank?
Do you want a quiet canister filter?
How much are you willing to spend?
Do you prefer new or used?
What type of fish and how many fish is in your tank?
How big is your tank?
How much bio-media do you intend to put in the canister filter?
Does ease to cleaning the filter important?
Does finding replacement parts important?
...many other questions.

Each BCA member hobbyist has always gone with what has worked best for him/her. Personally, I went with the filter that gave me the best bang for the buck as well as other members reviews in respect to reliability, ease to clean, and bio-media capacity.

For quietness, Eheim is your best bet. Through discussions from members, seem Eheim filters are much quieter than other competing filters.
For flow and robustness and bang for the buck, API/Rena Filstar Xp series. The price is cheaper than Eheim and the flow seems to be a bit more.

There is no "best" canister filter out there. Just what do you feel comfortable'est to serve your hobby needs.

*Which brands are out there?*
As at 2012, the primary brands and associated models are produced by:

API Rena Filstar XP series
Eheim Ecco/Professional series
Hagen Fluval
Aqua-nova
Marineland
Other generic brands
Go with the proven canister filters made by Eheim and Rena Filstar XP series as the masses on this forum utilizes these two brands.

*Here is a poll of what type of filters BCA members use:
*

What Brand Of Filter Do you Use?? - View Poll Results

*Where to get it cheapest?*
Well it depends whether you want to get it new or used.

For new ones, you can try J&L Aquatics (a forum sponsor here, Filters) and King Eds in Burnaby. Most consistently the cheapest stores to buy filters in town, my opinion, if that matters.

For used ones, you can browse through the equipment classifieds or contact Charles at Canadian Aquatics. From time to time, Canadian Aquatics will update this thread for used equipment (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/some-new-used-equipment-sept-06-2012-a-4851/)

Good luck with your purchase decision, I went through the same thing a few year's back.

If you have any additional information or questions you want to add, please leave a post on this thread.

_*"Rule 4: Before making a new post, please use the search function to make sure a similar post was not already made. We reserve the right to lock threads that already exist." - BCA rules, http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/site-rules-2782/
*_

*Here are some past discussions regarding Canister filters that may help with your purchase decision.*

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/eheim-2213-2215-45g-23353/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/filters-120g-wide-23902/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...val-106-beginner-s-uptake-short-review-24200/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/fluval-fx5-vs-27198/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi.../fluval-304-nearly-disaster-rena-eheim-11766/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/external-filter-question-28761/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/best-canister-filter-22-long-33208/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...ernal-filters-some-more-questions-sorry-5485/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/good-deals-canister-filters-locally-9055/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...-filter-55-gallons-fluval-ehiem-models-11412/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/quietest-filter-20-30-gallon-tank-14045/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/small-reliable-canister-14181/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/hob-vs-canister-14453/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/fruval-fx5-reliable-filter-15605/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/eheim-2026-pro-2-a-15231/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/new-filter-opinions-17109/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/filter-options-new-110-gallon-17221/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/external-ok-30g-18732/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/filter-180-gallon-19369/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...favorite-canister-filter-smaller-tanks-22006/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...do-you-pack-into-your-canister-filters-22203/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/aqua-nova-canister-filters-23166/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/adding-canister-filter-22976/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/compare-canister-filters-good-guide-1375/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/33g-long-2026-2028-a-1290/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/better-power-filter-2947/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/canister-filter-6ft-tank-4468/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/rena-xp2-3440/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...ew-tank-have-couple-equipment-questions-5342/

*Additional external resources:
*

Filtration & Water Quality: Canister Filter Selection Guide
Top Freshwater Aquarium Canister Filters
Best Canister Filter out there? | 92273
What's best canister filter? - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community
Filter (aquarium) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Canister Filter Reviews - Revealing The Truth About Canister Filters
The EHEIM Filter Range - YouTube

...there are also countless video reviews on Youtube


----------



## Elle

Stickied, thanks!


----------



## Jessica J. Harris

*User*



jobber said:


> So you've made the decision to buy a canister filter for your tank - good decision as your fish will love you. What's the next thing that comes into your mind....which brand model and what size canister filter should I buy. Everyone will have their difference in experience with each choice, but the ultimate choice is going to be you because you're the one opening up the wallet
> 
> *Which canister is best?*
> It all depends on your brand preference and tank requirements but most importantly, RELIABILITY and USEFUL LIFE. The eheim is self priming while the Rena XP series requires you to fill water by utilizing a funnel. Dependent on which methodology you think is 'better'.
> 
> With the Eheim filters, the impeller is situated near the inflow tubing where water is sucked in and pushed through upwards through the media and allowing for longer contact time with the media (Eheim calls this "throughflow performance"; whereas the API/Rena Filstar XP series has the impeller closer to the outflow tubing sucking the water upwards through the media and pushing the water back out into the tank.
> 
> *API/Rena Filstar XP Water flow diagram*
> View attachment 12471
> 
> 
> *Eheim Water flow diagram*
> View attachment 12473
> 
> 
> Ask yourself the following questions:
> 
> Do you want more flow in your tank?
> Do you want a quiet canister filter?
> How much are you willing to spend?
> Do you prefer new or used?
> What type of fish and how many fish is in your tank?
> How big is your tank?
> How much bio-media do you intend to put in the canister filter?
> Does ease to cleaning the filter important?
> Does finding replacement parts important?
> ...many other questions.
> 
> Each BCA member hobbyist has always gone with what has worked best for him/her. Personally, I went with the filter that gave me the best bang for the buck as well as other members reviews in respect to reliability, ease to clean, and bio-media capacity.
> 
> For quietness, Eheim is your best bet. Through discussions from members, seem Eheim filters are much quieter than other competing filters.
> For flow and robustness and bang for the buck, API/Rena Filstar Xp series. The price is cheaper than Eheim and the flow seems to be a bit more.
> 
> There is no "best" canister filter out there. Just what do you feel comfortable'est to serve your hobby needs.
> 
> *Which brands are out there?*
> As at 2012, the primary brands and associated models are produced by:
> 
> API Rena Filstar XP series
> Eheim Ecco/Professional series
> Hagen Fluval
> Aqua-nova
> Marineland
> Other generic brands
> Go with the proven canister filters made by Eheim and Rena Filstar XP series as the masses on this forum utilizes these two brands.
> 
> *Here is a poll of what type of filters BCA members use:
> *
> 
> What Brand Of Filter Do you Use?? - View Poll Results
> 
> *Where to get it cheapest?*
> Well it depends whether you want to get it new or used.
> 
> For new ones, you can try J&L Aquatics (a forum sponsor here, Filters) and King Eds in Burnaby. Most consistently the cheapest stores to buy filters in town, my opinion, if that matters.
> 
> For used ones, you can browse through the equipment classifieds or contact Charles at Canadian Aquatics. From time to time, Canadian Aquatics will update this thread for used equipment (https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/some-new-used-equipment-sept-06-2012-a-4851/)
> 
> Good luck with your purchase decision, I went through the same thing a few year's back.
> 
> If you have any additional information or questions you want to add, please leave a post on this thread.
> 
> _*"Rule 4: Before making a new post, please use the search function to make sure a similar post was not already made. We reserve the right to lock threads that already exist." - BCA rules, https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/site-rules-2782/
> *_
> 
> *Here are some past discussions regarding Canister filters that may help with your purchase decision.*
> 
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/eheim-2213-2215-45g-23353/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/filters-120g-wide-23902/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equ...val-106-beginner-s-uptake-short-review-24200/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/fluval-fx5-vs-27198/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equ.../fluval-304-nearly-disaster-rena-eheim-11766/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/external-filter-question-28761/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/best-canister-filter-22-long-33208/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equ...ernal-filters-some-more-questions-sorry-5485/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/good-deals-canister-filters-locally-9055/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equ...-filter-55-gallons-fluval-ehiem-models-11412/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/quietest-filter-20-30-gallon-tank-14045/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/small-reliable-canister-14181/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/hob-vs-canister-14453/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/fruval-fx5-reliable-filter-15605/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/eheim-2026-pro-2-a-15231/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/new-filter-opinions-17109/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/filter-options-new-110-gallon-17221/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/external-ok-30g-18732/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/filter-180-gallon-19369/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equ...favorite-canister-filter-smaller-tanks-22006/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equ...do-you-pack-into-your-canister-filters-22203/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/aqua-nova-canister-filters-23166/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/adding-canister-filter-22976/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/compare-canister-filters-good-guide-1375/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/33g-long-2026-2028-a-1290/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/better-power-filter-2947/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/canister-filter-6ft-tank-4468/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/rena-xp2-3440/
> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equ...ew-tank-have-couple-equipment-questions-5342/
> 
> *Additional external resources:
> *
> 
> Filtration & Water Quality: Canister Filter Selection Guide
> Top Freshwater Aquarium Canister Filters
> Best Canister Filter out there? | 92273
> What's best canister filter? - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community
> Filter (aquarium) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Canister Filter Reviews - Revealing The Truth About Canister Filters
> The EHEIM Filter Range - YouTube
> 
> ...there are also countless video reviews on Youtube


When you own an aquarium at that point you need to filter the water as a way to cleaning the harmful dart. But the question is which External Canister Filter Should you BuY? Below you can find some name which may help you to make a decision.

1. Penn Plax Cascade Canister Aquarium Filter.

2. Fluval External Filter.

3. Marineland Magniflow Canister.

4. Hydor Professional External Canister Filter.

5. Fluval Fx6 Aquarium Canister Filter.

6. Aquatop CF Series Canister Filter.


----------



## CRS Fan

And my favourite...... EHEIM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botia

Eheim although I have jebo828 that has been running 24/7 since 2004 and still running well with the usual maintenance(seals and impellor)


----------



## CRS Fan

This thread is originally an educational poll from 2012.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

